# The Squat



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

It wasn’t much, but today when I went out to the coop, (it was evening), I saw Atari standing out in the run by herself. Wigwam, Raisin, and Petal were inside. I went inside the run to check on her, and as I entered, she squatted. She spread out her wings slightly and tipped her butt to the ground. I’ve seen it in videos; it’s the submissive/egg squat! Hopefully laying is just around the corner, despite the minimal heat and light.
My brother came running to see her, and Wigwam rocketed out of the coop and jumped out of the run and stared at Collin. He started to back away, and Wigwam made a run at him, which quickly turned into a 2 minute long chase all around the huge front yard. Collin jumped bushes, logs, stumps, stairs, rocks...Wigwam was persistent. He was windmilling his little legs chasing him, and occasionally he’d lag behind but then he’d flap ahead to gain on Collin. Collin was laughing so hard he was slowing down, and he finally locked himself in the house. I then scooped up the fuming cockerel and let him lay in my arms on his back. Collin then stroked him a little and then went inside again. Wigwam is fast...goodness.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love the squat. It's like permission to pick them up and love on them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

When hens squat, they want to be mated. They usually rapidly stomp the ground with their feet too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've never noticed "The Stomp".I'm going to have to watch for that.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Hmm.. didn't know that. Every time I pick mine up, they all squat to the ground. They have figured out that I am going to pick them up whether they are in the mood to be loved or not....


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I love the squat. It's like permission to pick them up and love on them.


Atari is a loveable girl.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> When hens squat, they want to be mated. They usually rapidly stomp the ground with their feet too.


I didn't see her stomp her feet. I haven't seem Wigwam mate with her because she flares up and gets in his face, haha! He backs down and leaves her alone...she's top pullet.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They do their little dance all together, stomping and squatting.


----------

